
Show HN: I'm 17 and I created an iOS app to hide one photo within another - mike_eirinberg
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/veil-hide-and-reveal-photos/id1171571496
======
slackoverflower
What does your age have to do with the app? Isn't that just irrelevant
information?

~~~
Chos89
It is, but honestly most of HN is r/iamverysmart

------
StijinM
This is great! Others your age smoke and use drugs... Until they realize how
quickly time passes, it will be too late.

------
wingerlang
> The app works by minutely altering the first photo to conceal the other.

What does this mean?

From the end-users perspective, I guess they still need the app to do this, at
which point you could just send two images and no one would know anyway - and
it'd save you some time.

~~~
andars
See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steganography#Digital_messages](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steganography#Digital_messages)

~~~
mike_eirinberg
Yup, on point. This is a method of Steganography.

------
danm07
Very Snapchat-esque. Lots of room for improvement for UI, and social.

